# Timo Glock claims first pole position of his DTM career



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The wait is over after his 33rd DTM event: Timo Glock (DE) will start from pole position for the first time since switching to the series. In qualifying ahead of the 13th race of the season in Oschersleben (DE), Glock clocked the fastest time of 1:19.821 minutes at the wheel of the DEUTSCHE POST BMW M4 DTM. That made him 0.056 seconds faster than Augusto Farfus (BR, Shell BMW M4 DTM) in second place.

T he duo on the front row are followed by a further three BMW drivers in places three to five, in the form of Tom Blomqvist (GB, BMW M4 DTM), whose third place was the best qualifying result of his rookie season so far, António Félix da Costa (PT, Red Bull BMW M4 DTM) and Bruno Spengler (CA, BMW Bank M4 DTM).

Glock's performance earned BMW its 48th pole position in the DTM and, with the top five on the grid, is the best qualifying result since returning to the DTM in 2012.

Marco Wittmann (DE, Ice-Watch BMW M4 DTM) and Martin Tomczyk (DE, BMW M Performance Parts M4 DTM) also qualified in the top ten in seventh and eighth place respectively. Maxime Martin (BE, SAMSUNG BMW M4 DTM) clocked the twelfth fastest time.

The start times of all the DTM sessions were delayed due to thick fog. As such, qualifying started one hour later than expected at 12:00, immediately after free practice two, which was reduced to 25 minutes. The 13th of this season's 18 DTM races gets underway at 14:55 local time.

*Quote from the best-placed BMW driver.*
"This result feels incredibly good, as the past few races have been difficult for us. I can only thank my team. We went for a long 'track walk', during which we discussed a lot of things, and tried out a few things that seem to have worked well for us. I noticed as soon as the first lap that things were going to work out really well. I got the max out of the car everywhere. It was more difficult on the second lap, as there were a relatively large number of cars on the track. Then we had the yellow flag in the final few seconds. From that point, I just crossed my fingers and hoped that everything turned out well. I am obviously really happy now, and pleased for everyone at BMW Team MTEK to get my first pole position in the DTM." - Timo Glock (BMW Team MTEK, 1st place)


----------



## Cavi Mike (Apr 15, 2007)

Good for him. Now he just needs a win.


----------

